# Truma C6000 Combi Boiler



## lien (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a Hymer with the first Truma combi boiler, a C6000. It seems that the re-circulation fan has packed in. Does anyone have any idea where I could get a new fan, or the existing one repaired. Rather than replacing the whole combi boiler like my engineer seems keen to do?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Try theses people http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/truma_heaters/Trumatic_C_6002__C_3402_Spare_Parts.aspx

You'll be lucky to get the fan out without taking the boiler out... which is very interesting.....

Most definatley you can repair them... been there done that....


----------



## lien (Feb 6, 2010)

You were right I had to take the boiler out. The motor bearing had ceased up! Once again, thanks for the link.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Pleasure... The rear fixing bolt I left out it's a real nightmare to get at.... Making it a little less stressful job of getting it out next time... It's was -6c outside when I had mine out as it would not start and was 3 days before I was going to Italy just before Christmas... :roll:


----------

